# OPSEC Vignette (KGB Identifies CIA Officers at Embassies)



## Il Duce (Sep 29, 2015)

Saw this posted in a thread from the Military Intelligence Corps Association (MICA) I thought some might find interesting: 

How to explain the KGB’s amazing success identifying CIA agents in the field?


The method explained by the author was just one of many our adversaries used but I think it's especially applicable today given how much of our adversaries intelligence analysis is done using open source.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 29, 2015)

Interesting read.

Patterns make people predictable.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 29, 2015)

Is the answer facebook?


----------



## Brill (Sep 29, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> Patterns make people predictable.



Predicable people make (develop) patterns.


----------



## AWP (Sep 29, 2015)

The frightening takeaway is this guy did it BI. Imagine if he had today's resources.


----------



## Il Duce (Sep 29, 2015)

Phenomenal internet skills, plus something to get them started like millions of SF86s.  Lucky there's nobody like that out there...


----------



## AWP (Sep 29, 2015)

All your base are belong to us.


----------



## Brill (Sep 30, 2015)

Il Duce said:


> Phenomenal internet skills, plus something to get them started like millions of SF86s.  Lucky there's nobody like that out there...



Concur.

U.S. pulls spies from China after hack


----------



## Gunz (Sep 30, 2015)

_"The __Washington Post reported__ Tuesday that the CIA has pulled a number of officers from the U.S. Embassy in Beijing_."

Wait...we had spies in China? :wall: Wait...it's all in the Washington Post? :wall::wall: There's some irony here I can't quite put my finger on...


----------



## Etype (Oct 9, 2015)

Teufel said:


> Is the answer facebook?


Most people working in a legit capacity have a pretty robust Facebook which at least mentions their job. A real Facebook account with two way communication is hard to fake.

So the answer may be on Facebook...


----------



## Brill (Oct 9, 2015)

Etype said:


> Most people working in a legit capacity have a pretty robust Facebook which at least mentions their job. A real Facebook account with two way communication is hard to fake.
> 
> So the answer may be on Facebook...



I non-concur with your assessment.


----------

